# Small River Winter Catfish



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

This is a new experience for me. I was thinking of hitting the river near where i live with some shrimp that are a few days too old to eat. Just wondering if anybody has suggestions on where to look for fish. There is a little spillway (maybe a 2 foot drop) accross the river near where I live that I know guys catch fish there in the summer. I don't think it is very deep so I might try some deeper holes that I know instead. Just wondering what anybody's thoughts were for good winter catfish water.


----------

